# Salt 'another gem amidst the many children's books'



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

For information about all my children's books, please visit:

*Helen Laycock | Children's Author

http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*​
*[size=16pt]'so wonderfully well written that the characters truly came alive'*[/size]​

*Salt* (U.K.) *******
*Salt* (U.S.) *******

*Suitable for readers aged 7 -- 12*​
*[size=16pt]For Toby, a holiday at Pirates' Cove is nothing like he expected it to be... 
With the help of Hattie, a strange local girl, her dog Scamp and Rufus, the intelligent rat, the secrets of Salt Guesthouse are unravelled. Why are there mysterious beach fires and eerie singing at night? What is Hattie hiding? Why has a dead man been spotted in the town and why are the children in such grave danger?*​​
            ​
~This is one of nine children's books by Helen Laycock. Check out the other threads.~​
*Oh, and apologies - all the British pound signs have appeared on this thread as question marks! Didn't think we were that strange...*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*5* review:*

*~Having recently read and reviewed another of Helen Laycock's books, "Mandrake's Plot," I can once again assert that this is another gem amidst the many children's books. Children up to the age of 12 or perhaps slightly older will indeed enjoy this adventurous tale.

Salt guesthouse was situated in Pirates' Cove. Even the name of the place is suggestive of an adventure about to unfold. The author is very precise in setting the scene and providing rich descriptions of places and people - not overdone at all -just enough to enable the reader to visualise. The characters are very believable and realistic as is the dialogue. Vivid imagery and nicely flowing prose add to the strengths of the narrative.

The plot is well thought out and as the adventure begins, the story unfolds, coming to a swift resolution by the end. It is exciting and once again I am reminded of the work of Enid Blyton. Helen Laycock's books are most definitely recommended for the younger readers who I am certain will find them most enjoyable.*

*4**
*~Salt is not what I expected, but it was so wonderfully well written that the characters truly came alive. It was an interesting adventure with many twists and turns. As with Glass Dreams, Ms. Laycock ties everything up in the end. Toby escapes his annoying brother when he goes on holiday with his Great Aunt Winifred. He is left to explore the seaside town on his own after Aunt Win suffers a sprained ankle. Toby makes fast friends with Hattie and unravels a mystery at Pirate's Cove. What could be better than reclaiming a man from the dead, cursed booty and outwitting many a menacing foe? For an enchanting read ~ check out Salt from your Kindle Library.*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

_*An extract from Salt:
*_
*Outside the cellar door Hattie grabbed Toby's arm. 'Wait,' she said. She began to rummage around in a broom cupboard and emerged with a sturdy black torch. Hattie flicked the switch.
'Bingo. It works.'

Toby began to fumble with the door catch.

'One more thing,' said Hattie, opening Rufus's cage. 'Here, look.' She took out of her pocket a tubular bracelet and slipped it over Rufus's neck.

'It's a glow-in-the-dark one,' she explained. 'I got it from a fairground.'

Toby was impressed. 'Clever girl. You think of everything... Smartie pants!'

Hattie gave him a friendly slap on the back, and having put Rufus back into his cage, the pair made their way down the rickety staircase once again, shutting the cellar door behind them. As before, a small pool of dim light illuminated the steps and a patch of floor at the bottom of them. It was quite eerie down there. Rufus's green necklace began to glow inside the cage. Hattie switched on the torch and a bright circle of light spread itself over a tall cupboard which had been covered with a cloth, giving it the appearance of an odd-shaped spectre. Next to it, on the floor was a coil of thick rope and then further away still was a packing case with paintings leaning against it and balanced on top of it. Behind that was the stone wall at the back of the cellar. Hattie allowed the beam to travel up it. The children could see some sort of pipe and could hear a steady dripping noise.

Hattie moved the torch to the left of the wall. Here, a tangle of electrical wires disappeared into the vertical blackness, and to the left again was the door they had come across previously. As the children edged closer they could see that its hinges were on the right and the ringed handle was on its left.

'Shall we?' ventured Toby, now a little nervous.

'We most certainly shall,' asserted Hattie and she reached out for the rusty black ring. It turned surprisingly easily, to the right with a slight scratching sound. The door opened inwards, scuffing on the flagstones as it did so.

Hattie shone the torch into the black chasm that now lay ahead of them. Perhaps she wasn't feeling so confident after all. Nevertheless, she wasn't going to show it.

'Come on then,' she whispered, leading Toby into the darkness. Their footsteps were deadened on the tunnel floor, for, indeed, it was a tunnel in which they now found themselves. Hattie, holding the torch in her right hand, used her left palm to feel the rough curved surface of the rocky wall. Toby, beside her, was holding Hattie's arm with his left hand while Rufus swung from his right.

After a few minutes, during which the children said not a word, they came to a fork. There was a choice of three paths to take.

'This is where our little friend can help us,' whispered Hattie.

Toby put Rufus's cage down and opened the door. He seemed reluctant to come out, and stood on his threshold warily. If there had been more light, the children would have noticed Rufus's nose twitching as he took in the dank scent of the tunnel.

Then, gingerly, he stepped out, his necklace still glowing. Hattie softly bent down to talk to him and his nose hovered, mid-twitch.

'Now, Rufus,' she whispered, 'we need you to show us the way back. So remember your route.'

Hattie straightened up and Rufus took off. He snaked his way through the tunnel that led off to the extreme right and the children padded along behind. Occasionally, Rufus stopped to sniff something interesting on the ground, but it seemed they were travelling a long way through this network of underground tunnels. They met fork after fork, and always Rufus went to the right, until the last fork when he headed for the centre. Again he stopped to sniff and the children stopped behind him. As Toby looked around he could have sworn that a faint glow was coming from around the bend in the tunnel. He quickly scooped up Rufus and popped him back into his cage. Rufus didn't seem to mind at all. He started to clean himself.

Hattie was about to ask Toby why he had put Rufus away, when he put his hand over her mouth and brought his mouth close to her right ear.

'Don't say a word,' Toby whispered in his softest voice. 'I think there's someone there.'

Leaving Rufus's cage on the ground and switching off their own torch, Toby and Hattie slid along the right hand wall of the tunnel. It was cold, rough and damp and there was now sand beneath their feet. As they got closer to the source of light they began to hear voices.

A harsh, guttural woman's voice seemed to be warning someone of something. As the children peered round the bend they could see a cavernous opening where stood a round table covered with a brown and red fringed cloth. On it was a candle and a crystal ball. With her back to them was a strangely dressed woman. She was wearing a black headscarf tightly bound around her head which seemed to catch the candlelight on its sequins. Around her shoulders was a black and purple fringed shawl and her right arm clinked with its mass of silver bangles. Sitting opposite her was an unshaven man with a hooped earring and a dark, possibly black, headscarf. He, too, was wearing a bangle, but on his left arm which was heavily tattooed. His striped top was rolled up around his thick, muscular arms.
*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Helen,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Everyone knows Salt gives you high blood-pressure, and this edge-of-your-seat adventure is no exception...*

*Salt* (U.K.) *£1.54* *******
*Salt* (U.S.) * $2.51********​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Salt* (U.K.) *£1.54* *******
*Salt* (U.S.) * $2.51********​
*'I can once again assert that this is another gem amidst the many children's books'

'an enchanting read'

'so wonderfully well written that the characters truly came alive'

'most definitely recommended'

'Vivid imagery and nicely flowing prose'

'rich descriptions of places and people'

'many twists and turns'*​

            ​
[size=16pt]~This is one of nine children's books by Helen Laycock. Look out for the other threads. 
As well as children's fiction, Helen Laycock writes for adults: two short story anthologies are available~​​


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

May I ask what is the amount of violence / fighting scenes in the book?  And is it suited for boys or girls?

Thanks 
Melody


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello *Melody*,

Thank you for your interest.

The main characters in [size=12pt]*[size=16pt]Salt*[/size] are Toby and Hattie, both of whom feature throughout so, yes, this would be suitable for boys and girls.

As I wrote this for primary-aged children, I have avoided brutality, although there are scenes of 'peril' from which the children must escape! I have just searched the text to give you examples. There are only two scenes where I could find anything relating to danger. There are no fights. I have pasted quotes for you below so that you can assess their suitability. (This is as bad as it gets )

*'The men roughly pulled the children away from Paddy and hauled them down one of the forks where the noise and brightness increased.'

'One of the men spat at the children and Toby felt like crying.'

'Tie 'em up,' barked one of the men, throwing the children onto the sandy, rocky floor.'

'Boris kicked sand at Toby. 'Scum,' he sneered, 'poking your nose into other people's business. Well, there'll be one less Tranter to worry about from now on.'

'Meanwhile, the children found themselves being roughly tied back to back and left at the dark side of the cave, too far away from the fire to feel its benefit.'*

The climax:

*'Boris, on one knee, grasped the plank next to the one that had broken and wrenched it up. The hole gaped. Laughing deeply, he levered up the next and the next, all the time getting closer to the children underneath.'

'Boris's face was now at close range. The children could smell his stale breath and his sweaty clothes. He was looming ever closer, lying on his front with his arms swinging menacingly close to Toby and Hattie.'

'Boris swiped at arm's length and caught Hattie's foot. She screamed as her body jerked and swung violently below the pier.'

'Again, he inserted his big, ugly face through the gaping hole he had made, and as he pulled a face at Hattie she swung her body like a trapeze artist and brought her legs up to Boris's face, kicking him with every bit of strength she had left.'

'Hattie did not waste a second making up her mind what to do next. While Boris's head was still above the pier, she swung again, as hard as she could, back and fore, back and fore, then came up with an amazing whack, kicking him full force in the groin. Immediately he released his grip and slithered through the hole like an eel, disappearing with an enormous splash below.'*

[size=16pt]Hope that's helpful!

*Helen*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*[size=16pt]It's summer and it's time to season your Saturday with a good pinch of*[/size] *[size=16pt]Salt*[/size]​

​*A seaside mystery for 7 - 12 year olds*

*Salt* (U.K.) *£1.54* *******
*Salt* (U.S.) * $2.51********​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*[size=16pt]Thirsty for adventure?*

*Then pepper your life with some**



Salt (U.K.) £1.54 *****
Salt (U.S.)  $2.51*****

            ​*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*To get you excited, here's a bit more information about the plot...*

is a book of fiction suitable for readers from 8 to 12 and consists of approximately 26 000 words.

It is set in the seaside town of Pirates' Cove where Toby is spending a holiday with his elderly relative, Great Aunt Win and her pet rat, Rufus. Salt Guesthouse, where they are staying, has a strong maritime theme in memory of Mrs Salt's dead husband, Paddy, a sailor who died at sea. One of the nautical mementoes is housed in a locked cabinet for which the key has long been missing. It is a mysterious plate which, supposedly, carries a curse. One night the plate goes missing, though there is no damage to the cabinet.

Resident at the guesthouse is the elderly Mr Tinegar, also an ex-sailor. Toby becomes a regular visitor of his, fascinated by his telescope through which he can see 'The Blue Rock', the cliffs and beyond. It is from him that Toby learns about the local legend of Mary-Anne, which explains the strange singing Toby hears at night. But this does not account for the beach fires, music and dancing that Toby has witnessed.

During their stay, Aunt Win has an accident which confines her to the guesthouse. Toby, is, therefore, allowed to explore Pirates' Cove by himself.

Toby is befriended by a strange little girl, Hattie. She has an uncanny relationship with animals and appears to possess inexplicable insights. Toby knows nothing of her background, other than that she does not go to school. She is always alone, save for her dog, Scamp.

The children discover a long-forgotten door at the back of Mrs Salt's cellar and find that behind it lies a series of tunnels that ultimately lead to the caves at the foot of the cliffs. It is here that they overhear the grave forebodings of a strange fortune teller in respect of Boris, a scarred, unshaven ruffian. They later discover that Boris has opened up an antiques shop in the town called 'Cobwebs'.

Events take a strange turn when Mary-Anne is spotted in the town, as well as a friend of Mr Tinegar whom he understood to be dead. The children's involvement in unravelling events gets them captured and they are kept in the caves with an outcast community who are involved in a ruthless money-making scheme. One by one the story's twists unfold. There are life-changing surprises in store for both Mrs Salt and Hattie.


            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Salt**, a seaside mystery for 8 - 12 year olds.*

*[size=16pt]Salt*http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006P194FA/?tag=kb1-21 (U.K.) *£1.54* *******
*Salt* (U.S.) * $2.51********

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Summer, suspense and* ​
*Salt* (U.K.) *£1.54* *******
*Salt* (U.S.) * $2.51********​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Salt*​
*'so wonderfully well written that the characters truly came alive'*​
​
*Salt* (U.K.) *£1.54* *******
*Salt* (U.S.) * $2.51********​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*And then, just as Toby's eyelids were beginning to droop, from nowhere, came the distant singing of a female voice from across the sea.

Toby sat up. Mr Tinegar had dropped off to sleep. 'Mr Tinegar! Wake up. Can you hear it? It's Mary-Anne singing. Listen.'

Mr Tinegar cupped his hand to his ear and turned towards the open window. 'Indeed it is. Such a sad, plaintive voice, don't you think, Toby?'

But Toby was up at the telescope. 'I can see her. In a small boat. She's dressed in white and she's carrying a lantern. She must be heading to Blue Rock.'

Toby stared intently. The light flickered on the ripples. It looked occasionally as if seals were following in the wake of the boat. To the left, where the cliff bottom met the sandy beach, Toby could see a different kind of flickering. From behind the rocks Toby thought he could see dancing firelight.*

​
*Salt*​
*Salt* (U.K.) *£1.54* *******
*Salt* (U.S.) * $2.51********​
*One of 12 books by Helen Laycock*

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*~Having recently read and reviewed another of Helen Laycock's books, "Mandrake's Plot," I can once again assert that this is another gem amidst the many children's books. Children up to the age of 12 or perhaps slightly older will indeed enjoy this adventurous tale.

Salt guesthouse was situated in Pirates' Cove. Even the name of the place is suggestive of an adventure about to unfold. The author is very precise in setting the scene and providing rich descriptions of places and people - not overdone at all -just enough to enable the reader to visualise. The characters are very believable and realistic as is the dialogue. Vivid imagery and nicely flowing prose add to the strengths of the narrative.

The plot is well thought out and as the adventure begins, the story unfolds, coming to a swift resolution by the end. It is exciting and once again I am reminded of the work of Enid Blyton. Helen Laycock's books are most definitely recommended for the younger readers who I am certain will find them most enjoyable.*

​
*Salt* (U.K.) *£1.54* *******
*Salt* (U.S.) * $2.51********​
*~Salt is not what I expected, but it was so wonderfully well written that the characters truly came alive. It was an interesting adventure with many twists and turns. As with Glass Dreams, Ms. Laycock ties everything up in the end. Toby escapes his annoying brother when he goes on holiday with his Great Aunt Winifred. He is left to explore the seaside town on his own after Aunt Win suffers a sprained ankle. Toby makes fast friends with Hattie and unravels a mystery at Pirate's Cove. What could be better than reclaiming a man from the dead, cursed booty and outwitting many a menacing foe? For an enchanting read ~ check out Salt from your Kindle Library.*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Everyone knows Salt gives you high blood-pressure, and this edge-of-your-seat adventure is no exception...*

(U.K.) *£1.54* *******
*Salt* (U.S.) * $2.51********​
            ​
This is one of nine children's books by Helen Laycock.
All reviews are greatly appreciated.​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Another extract to tickle your taste buds...*

*'Mr Tinegar,' began Toby, 'have you ever heard singing in the night? I'm sure I heard a strange kind of singing last night.'

'Ah, the haunting sounds of Mary-Anne. It is said that a soulful mad woman, dressed in dowdy rags, rows nightly to Blue Rock in a small wooden rowing boat where she disembarks and sings sorrowfully for those lost at sea.'

'The blue rock?' repeated Toby, interested. 'Can we see it from here?'

'Sure you can. Follow the horizon from left to right and you will see one lone mass protruding through the waves. That is Blue Rock.'

'I've got it!' yelped Toby. 'Have you ever seen this Mary-Anne?'

'I have.' Mr Tinegar paused. 'Though many have it that it is only legend.'

Toby was fascinated. 'I'd love to see her. Do you think I ever will?'

'Nothing is impossible,' said Mr Tinegar. 'Now, Toby, can I interest you in a ginger biscuit?' 
*

*Salt*, a seaside mystery *£1.54 or $2.51*

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Everyone knows Salt gives you high blood-pressure, and this edge-of-your-seat adventure is no exception...*

*£1.54
$2.51*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*As one reader put it:*​
*'What could be better than reclaiming a man from the dead, cursed booty and outwitting many a menacing foe?'*

*'An enchanting read'*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*A holiday at Pirates' Cove is nothing like Toby expects it to be... 
Mysterious beach fires? Eerie singing at night? A dead man in town? Hattie, a strange, local girl, helps to unravel the secrets of Salt Guesthouse. Danger's afoot.*​

[size=20pt]*Salt*​http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006P194FA/?tag=kb1-21

​
               ​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The next morning when Toby came down to breakfast he was not met by the usual smell of bacon cooking. Nothing was ready in the dining room, and there was lots of whispered chatter amongst the guests who had not taken their seats. Toby looked into the reception area and was shocked to see Mrs Salt wringing her hands as she spoke to two policemen.

Toby retreated into the dining room and decided to help Mrs Salt by laying the tables. As he was doing so, he became aware of someone beside him. It was Mr Tinegar.

'Heard the news?' he enquired.

'No, what's happened?' asked Toby anxiously.

'The plate's disappeared. From Mrs Salt's cabinet,' replied Mr Tinegar.

'The plate?' repeated Toby with emphasis. 'The one with the curse, that Paddy was given?'

'The very one,' answered Mr Tinegar. 'Seems the thief had a key. There's no damage and nothing else is missing.'

'Poor Mrs Salt,' said Toby. 'She treasured that.'

At that moment, red-eyed Mrs Salt hurried back into the dining room.

'I'm so sorry for the delay, everyone,' she announced. 'Give me a few minutes and breakfast will be served.' And she hurried out again. Toby followed her to the kitchen.

'Can I give you a hand, Mrs Salt?'

'Oh, you're very kind,' said Mrs Salt, handing him a pile of plates whose edges were decorated with sailing ships. 'I suppose you heard what happened in the night, Toby. I just can't believe it. I didn't hear a thing.'

'Me neither. I wonder who did it. Do you think someone has the missing key?'

'Or else they're good at picking locks,' she replied, shaking a pan of sizzling bacon. 'Well, there's nothing we can do about it now, Toby. What's done is done. We'll just have to leave it to the police and hope they get somewhere. Right, let's get on with breakfast.'

As Toby took in racks of toast he couldn't help thinking about the curse.*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! FIVE STARS FOR Salt *£1.54*
Salt *$2.51*

5.0 out of 5 stars gripping read, highly recommended for middle grade kids November 26, 2013
By patthebat
Format:Kindle Edition
Strange happenings after dark, secret tunnels, a new friendship with a mysterious girl, what else would any kid want from a summer vacation in a seaside village. How about getting the chance to solve a baffling mystery? The main character, Toby, gets it all, and so will the reader.

Salt is one of those stories that pulls the reader into the action. Just the right amount of detail combines with realistic dialogue allowing you to get lost in the village of Pirate's Cove. And how can you not like Toby?

But don't think you'll be safely spying through the telescope from the attic of Salt Guesthouse for long. Your heart will be beating as you go along with Toby and his new friend Hattie as they piece together clues and encounter dangerous obstacles. Neither Pirate's Cove nor Toby will ever be the same.

Both girls and boys will be attracted to this high-adventure story that moves quickly but still manages to paint a vivid picture of a place that everyone would love to visit.

I'm reluctant to give five stars to anything, but Salt really nails my number one criteria, keep me interested and engaged. There was no doubt about it, and I think kids in the middle grade sweet spot of 9 years old to 12 years old will agree.


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*******

*'Salt is one of those stories that pulls the reader into the action.

'Both girls and boys will be attracted to this high-adventure story that moves quickly but still manages to paint a vivid picture of a place that everyone would love to visit.'

'I'm reluctant to give five stars to anything, but Salt really nails my number one criteria, keep me interested and engaged. There was no doubt about it, and I think kids in the middle grade sweet spot of 9 years old to 12 years old will agree.'*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Want to forget the winter weather and indulge in a summer seaside mystery? Then look no further...*

*[size=16pt] 'I can once again assert that this is another gem amidst the many children's books.'*[/size]​


*Salt* (U.K.) *£1.54* *******
*Salt* (U.S.) * $2.51********

*Suitable for readers aged 7 -- 12*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Hmmm...

Part with £1.54 / $2.51 for a book... or buy a bag of sweets?

Maybe this will help you decide:*

*'I'm reluctant to give five stars to anything, but Salt really nails my number one criteria, keep me interested and engaged.'

'Gripping read, highly recommended for middle grade'

'Salt is one of those stories that pulls the reader into the action.'

'many twists and turns'

'an enchanting read'

'Vivid imagery and nicely flowing prose add to the strengths of the narrative'

'Having recently read and reviewed another of Helen Laycock's books, "Mandrake's Plot," I can once again assert that this is another gem amidst the many children's books'

'Your heart will be beating as you go along with Toby and his new friend Hattie as they piece together clues and encounter dangerous obstacles.'

'Helen Laycock has woven a whimsical tale'

'Salt is not what I expected, but it was so wonderfully well written that the characters truly came alive.'

'The characters are very believable and realistic'

'The narrative flows well and the focus on the main characters keeps the storyline easy to follow.'

'The author is very precise in setting the scene and providing rich descriptions of places and people'

'Strange happenings after dark, secret tunnels, a new friendship with a mysterious girl, what else would any kid want from a summer vacation in a seaside village. How about getting the chance to solve a baffling mystery? The main character, Toby, gets it all, and so will the reader.'

'What could be better than reclaiming a man from the dead, cursed booty and outwitting many a menacing foe?'

'The plot is well thought out and as the adventure begins, the story unfolds, coming to a swift resolution by the end'

'It is exciting and once again I am reminded of the work of Enid Blyton.'

'Both girls and boys will be attracted to this high-adventure story'

'Helen Laycock's books are most definitely recommended'

*

*Salt*

​
​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*[size=16pt]'so wonderfully well written that the characters truly came alive'*[/size]​

*Salt* (U.K.) *£1.54* *******
*Salt* (U.S.) * $2.51********

*Suitable for readers aged 7 -- 12*​
*[size=16pt]For Toby, a holiday at Pirates' Cove is nothing like he expected it to be... 
With the help of Hattie, a strange local girl, her dog Scamp and Rufus, the intelligent rat, the secrets of Salt Guesthouse are unravelled. Why are there mysterious beach fires and eerie singing at night? What is Hattie hiding? Why has a dead man been spotted in the town and why are the children in such grave danger?*​​
            ​
~This is one of nine children's books by Helen Laycock. Check out the other threads.~​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Season your life with a little*


*Everyone knows Salt gives you high blood-pressure, and this edge-of-your-seat adventure is no exception...*

*£1.54
$2.51*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Original, exciting, intrigue, adventure, well-edited, well-received.

What more could you want from a children's book?

Oh, a great price?

You've got it: £1.54 or $2.51.*​
​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Sun, sea, sand and* 

*Salt* (U.K.) *£1.54* *******
*Salt* (U.S.) * $2.51********

*Suitable for readers aged 7 -- 12*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Salt*

A holiday at Pirates' Cove with Great Aunt Win is nothing like Toby expects it to be... He is baffled by the mysterious beach fires and eerie singing he witnesses during the night. He is fascinated, too, by the weird and wonderful tales of the town: not only the legend of the pitiful Mary-Anne, said to row out nightly to the Blue Rock, but also of the peculiar 'cursed' gold plate locked in the guesthouse cabinet. Stranger still, why has a dead man been spotted in the town? With the help of intriguing local girl, Hattie, the secrets of Salt Guesthouse are unravelled... but not before the children find themselves in grave danger. 

Other books by Helen Laycock: Glass Dreams, Mandrake's Plot, The Secret of Pooks Wood, Martha and Mitch, Song of the Moon, Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins, A Mouthful of Chuckles(Poetry)

As well as an ebook, Salt is now available as a paperback.

 UK: £4.99

US: $7.20​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Experience the mysterious Cornish coast with Toby and Hattie...*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Such lovely things have been said about *Salt*

*'I'm reluctant to give five stars to anything, but Salt really nails my number one criteria, keep me interested and engaged.'

'Gripping read, highly recommended for middle grade'

'Salt is one of those stories that pulls the reader into the action.'

'many twists and turns'

'an enchanting read'

'Vivid imagery and nicely flowing prose add to the strengths of the narrative'

'Having recently read and reviewed another of Helen Laycock's books, "Mandrake's Plot," I can once again assert that this is another gem amidst the many children's books'

'Your heart will be beating as you go along with Toby and his new friend Hattie as they piece together clues and encounter dangerous obstacles.'

'Helen Laycock has woven a whimsical tale'

'Salt is not what I expected, but it was so wonderfully well written that the characters truly came alive.'

'The characters are very believable and realistic'

'The narrative flows well and the focus on the main characters keeps the storyline easy to follow.'

'The author is very precise in setting the scene and providing rich descriptions of places and people'

'Strange happenings after dark, secret tunnels, a new friendship with a mysterious girl, what else would any kid want from a summer vacation in a seaside village. How about getting the chance to solve a baffling mystery? The main character, Toby, gets it all, and so will the reader.'

'What could be better than reclaiming a man from the dead, cursed booty and outwitting many a menacing foe?'

'The plot is well thought out and as the adventure begins, the story unfolds, coming to a swift resolution by the end'

'It is exciting and once again I am reminded of the work of Enid Blyton.'

'Both girls and boys will be attracted to this high-adventure story'

'Helen Laycock's books are most definitely recommended'

*

Salt

​
*Mystery and intrigue at Pirates' Cove...*​
​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*It'll get your heart racing...*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Salt* (U.K.) *£1.54* *******
*Salt* (U.S.) * $2.51********

*Suitable for readers aged 7 -- 12*​
*AVAILABLE IN PAPERBACK OR AS A KINDLE EDITION
*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*What better way to spend your Saturday than with a seasoning of* 

​
*~A mystery at Pirates' Cove~*​
*Salt* (U.K.) *KINDLE: £1.54 / PAPERBACK: £4.84* *******
*Salt* (U.S.) * KINDLE: $2.48 / PAPERBACK: $8.00********

*Suitable for readers aged 7 -- 12*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Salt gives you high blood-pressure - and this fast-paced fiction is no exception...* 

​
*~A 5* mystery at Pirates' Cove~*​
*Salt* (U.K.) *KINDLE: £1.54 / PAPERBACK: £4.84* *******
*Salt* (U.S.) * KINDLE: $2.48 / PAPERBACK: $8.00********

*Suitable for readers aged 7 -- 12*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*What better way to spend your Saturday than with a seasoning of* 

​
*~A mystery at Pirates' Cove~*​
*Salt* (U.K.) *KINDLE: £1.54 / PAPERBACK: £4.84* *******
*Salt* (U.S.) * KINDLE: $2.48 / PAPERBACK: $8.00********

*Suitable for readers aged 7 -- 12*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Remember the stories of our childhood, Enid Blyton's tales of adventure, children solving mysteries? I loved all those! If you have readers aged between 8 -- 12 and you are looking for an exciting book, I may have just the thing...

In fact, I have many, but let me introduce you to them one at a time:*

*Salt* is a mystery set in the fictional Cornish town of Pirates' Cove and is suitable for boys and girls. 
It is available as both a *kindle* (*£1.54*) and a *paperback* (*£4.84*) edition and has had some great reviews.​
*'That is JUST what I have been looking for!'* I hear you exclaim.
Glad to be of help...​
In a nutshell, this is what is on the back cover:

*A holiday at Pirates' Cove with Great Aunt Win is nothing like Toby expects it to be... He is baffled by the mysterious beach fires and eerie singing he witnesses during the night. He is fascinated, too, by the weird and wonderful tales of the town: not only the legend of the pitiful Mary-Anne, said to row out nightly to the Blue Rock, but also of the peculiar 'cursed' gold plate locked in the guesthouse cabinet. Stranger still, why has a dead man been spotted in the town? With the help of intriguing local girl, Hattie, the secrets of Salt Guesthouse are unravelled... but not before the children find themselves in grave danger.
*
* * * * * * * * *

And here are a few quotes from reviews:

*'I'm reluctant to give five stars to anything, but Salt really nails my number one criteria, keep me interested and engaged.'
'Gripping read, highly recommended for middle grade'
'Salt is one of those stories that pulls the reader into the action.'
'many twists and turns'
'an enchanting read'
'Vivid imagery and nicely flowing prose add to the strengths of the narrative'
'Having recently read and reviewed another of Helen Laycock's books, "Mandrake's Plot," I can once again assert that this is another gem amidst the many children's books'
'Your heart will be beating as you go along with Toby and his new friend Hattie as they piece together clues and encounter dangerous obstacles.'
'Helen Laycock has woven a whimsical tale'
'Salt is not what I expected, but it was so wonderfully well written that the characters truly came alive.'
'The characters are very believable and realistic'
'The narrative flows well and the focus on the main characters keeps the storyline easy to follow.'
'The author is very precise in setting the scene and providing rich descriptions of places and people'
'Strange happenings after dark, secret tunnels, a new friendship with a mysterious girl, what else would any kid want from a summer vacation in a seaside village. How about getting the chance to solve a baffling mystery? The main character, Toby, gets it all, and so will the reader.'
'What could be better than reclaiming a man from the dead, cursed booty and outwitting many a menacing foe?'
'The plot is well thought out and as the adventure begins, the story unfolds, coming to a swift resolution by the end'
'It is exciting and once again I am reminded of the work of Enid Blyton.'
'Both girls and boys will be attracted to this high-adventure story'
'Helen Laycock's books are most definitely recommended'
*

And, if your children enjoy it, please would you consider leaving a review on Amazon. We writers do appreciate feedback. Thank you.


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*What better way to spend your Saturday than with a seasoning of* 

​
*~A mystery at Pirates' Cove~*​
*Salt* (U.K.) *KINDLE: £1.80 / PAPERBACK: £4.84* *******
*Salt* (U.S.) * KINDLE: $2.76 / PAPERBACK: $7.20********

*Suitable for readers aged 7 -- 12*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

For information about all my children's books, please visit:

*Helen Laycock | Children's Author

http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Salt*

​
*Mystery and intrigue at Pirates' Cove...*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Summer's on its way!

Here's a seaside mystery for 8 - 12 year-olds:*
​
​
*Sal*t is available wherever you are in the world, both as a kindle edition (£1.80 / $2.69) or as a paperback (£5.00 / $8.00). It has had great reviews.​
Here's the U.S. link: 

*Salt*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Salt gives you high blood-pressure - and this fast-paced fiction is no exception...* 

​
*~A 5* mystery at Pirates' Cove~*​
*Salt* (U.K.) *KINDLE: £1.54 / PAPERBACK: £4.84* *******
*Salt* (U.S.) * KINDLE: $2.48 / PAPERBACK: $8.00********

*Suitable for readers aged 7 -- 12*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Remember the stories of our childhood, Enid Blyton's tales of adventure, children solving mysteries? I loved all those! If you have readers aged between 8 -- 12 and you are looking for an exciting book, I may have just the thing...

In fact, I have many. Take a look at my website to find out more:

[size=14pt]Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock:
*​*

[size=18pt]Salt​**http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006P194FA/?tag=kb1-21 is a mystery set in the fictional Cornish town of Pirates' Cove and is suitable for boys and girls. 
It is available as both a kindle (£1.80 / $2.73) and a paperback (£5.00 / $8.00) edition and has had some great reviews.​
'That is JUST what I have been looking for!' I hear you exclaim.
Glad to be of help...​
In a nutshell, this is what is on the back cover:

A holiday at Pirates' Cove with Great Aunt Win is nothing like Toby expects it to be... He is baffled by the mysterious beach fires and eerie singing he witnesses during the night. He is fascinated, too, by the weird and wonderful tales of the town: not only the legend of the pitiful Mary-Anne, said to row out nightly to the Blue Rock, but also of the peculiar 'cursed' gold plate locked in the guesthouse cabinet. Stranger still, why has a dead man been spotted in the town? With the help of intriguing local girl, Hattie, the secrets of Salt Guesthouse are unravelled... but not before the children find themselves in grave danger.

* * * * * * * * *

And here are a few quotes from reviews:

'I'm reluctant to give five stars to anything, but Salt really nails my number one criteria, keep me interested and engaged.'
'Gripping read, highly recommended for middle grade'
'Salt is one of those stories that pulls the reader into the action.'
'many twists and turns'
'an enchanting read'
'Vivid imagery and nicely flowing prose add to the strengths of the narrative'
'Having recently read and reviewed another of Helen Laycock's books, "Mandrake's Plot," I can once again assert that this is another gem amidst the many children's books'
'Your heart will be beating as you go along with Toby and his new friend Hattie as they piece together clues and encounter dangerous obstacles.'
'Helen Laycock has woven a whimsical tale'
'Salt is not what I expected, but it was so wonderfully well written that the characters truly came alive.'
'The characters are very believable and realistic'
'The narrative flows well and the focus on the main characters keeps the storyline easy to follow.'
'The author is very precise in setting the scene and providing rich descriptions of places and people'
'Strange happenings after dark, secret tunnels, a new friendship with a mysterious girl, what else would any kid want from a summer vacation in a seaside village. How about getting the chance to solve a baffling mystery? The main character, Toby, gets it all, and so will the reader.'
'What could be better than reclaiming a man from the dead, cursed booty and outwitting many a menacing foe?'
'The plot is well thought out and as the adventure begins, the story unfolds, coming to a swift resolution by the end'
'It is exciting and once again I am reminded of the work of Enid Blyton.'
'Both girls and boys will be attracted to this high-adventure story'
'Helen Laycock's books are most definitely recommended'


And, if your children enjoy it, please would you consider leaving a review on Amazon. We writers do appreciate feedback. Thank you.

            ​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Salt ~ perfect summer reading for children aged 8 - 12 * 

​
*~A 5* mystery at Pirates' Cove~*​
*Salt* (U.K.) *KINDLE: £1.54 / PAPERBACK: £4.84* *******
*Salt* (U.S.) * KINDLE: $2.48 / PAPERBACK: $8.00********
​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Toby and his great-aunt have arrived at Salt Guesthouse and Toby makes friends with Mr Tinegar, the old man who is a permanent resident in the attic room.*




*Salt*

            ​
Mr Tinegar shuffled over to the telescope. 'Come.'

Toby was keen to have a look, but before he was able to, Mr Tinegar dragged a small wooden stool into position for Toby to stand on. The telescope was pointing towards the cliffs. Toby could quite clearly see the detail on the rock face, and up on top he could see people on the grass. There was a family having a picnic. He could make out that the two children were a boy and a girl and that the mother was pouring from a flask. By moving the telescope slightly, Toby could see a couple sunbathing in what was left of the evening sun and a man throwing a ball for a white dog. Much further in the distance, beyond the cliff, Toby could just see what looked like a small campsite, judging from the caravans that stood there.

'That's amazing!' Toby cried. 'It's all so clear.'

'You'd be amazed at some of the things I've seen,' said Mr Tinegar, but he didn't elaborate.

'Mr Tinegar,' began Toby, 'have you ever heard singing in the night? I'm sure I heard a strange kind of singing last night.'

'Ah, the haunting sounds of Mary-Anne. It is said that a soulful mad woman, dressed in dowdy rags, rows nightly to Blue Rock in a small wooden rowing boat where she disembarks and sings sorrowfully for those lost at sea.'

'The Blue Rock?' repeated Toby, interested. 'Can we see it from here?'

'Sure you can. Follow the horizon from left to right and you will see one lone mass protruding through the waves. That is Blue Rock.'

'I've got it!' yelped Toby. 'Have you ever seen this Mary-Anne?'

'I have,' Mr Tinegar paused, 'though many have it that it is only legend.'

Toby was fascinated. 'I'd love to see her. Do you think I ever will?'

'Nothing is impossible,' said Mr Tinegar. 'Now, Toby, can I interest you in a ginger biscuit?' Toby looked at his watch.

'Actually, I'd better not. I promised Aunt Win that I wouldn't be long.'

'Well, you must come again, Toby. Any time. It's been nice making your acquaintance.' Mr Tinegar shook Toby's hand and they bade each other goodnight.

'Thanks again, Mr Tinegar!' called Toby as he trotted back down the stairs to tell his aunt all about his new acquaintance. The attic door closed softly behind him. Mr Tinegar looked out to sea.

*Kindle:£1.80 / $2.83 Paperback:£5.00 / $8.00*​
*Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock​
*What better way to spend your Saturday than with a seasoning of*  ​
*~A mystery at Pirates' Cove~*​
*Salt* (U.K.) *KINDLE: £1.54 / PAPERBACK: £4.84* *******
*Salt* (U.S.) * KINDLE: $2.48 / PAPERBACK: $8.00********

*Suitable for readers aged 7 -- 12*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Thank you to Ellie Firestone in the U.S. for my Author Interview which has gone 'live' today. You can read it on Ellie's blog :*

*http://www.elliefirestone.com/2015/10/an-interview-with-author-helen-laycock.html*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*As the winter wind howls outside, why not sit by the fire and be transported to a summer of mystery and adventure at the Cornish coast with[size=18pt][size=18pt]Salt**[/size] 

Suitable for boys and girls, it is available as both a  kindle (£1.80 / $2.76) [size=14pt]and a[/size] paperback (£4.37 / $8.00) edition and has had some great reviews.​


A holiday at Pirates' Cove with Great Aunt Win is nothing like Toby expects it to be... He is baffled by the mysterious beach fires and eerie singing he witnesses during the night. He is fascinated, too, by the weird and wonderful tales of the town: not only the legend of the pitiful Mary-Anne, said to row out nightly to the Blue Rock, but also of the peculiar 'cursed' gold plate locked in the guesthouse cabinet. Stranger still, why has a dead man been spotted in the town? With the help of intriguing local girl, Hattie, the secrets of Salt Guesthouse are unravelled... but not before the children find themselves in grave danger.

* * * * * * * * *

And here are a few quotes from reviews:

'I'm reluctant to give five stars to anything, but Salt really nails my number one criteria, keep me interested and engaged.'
'Gripping read, highly recommended for middle grade'
'Salt is one of those stories that pulls the reader into the action.'
'many twists and turns'
'an enchanting read'
'Vivid imagery and nicely flowing prose add to the strengths of the narrative'
'Having recently read and reviewed another of Helen Laycock's books, "Mandrake's Plot," I can once again assert that this is another gem amidst the many children's books'
'Your heart will be beating as you go along with Toby and his new friend Hattie as they piece together clues and encounter dangerous obstacles.'
'Helen Laycock has woven a whimsical tale'
'Salt is not what I expected, but it was so wonderfully well written that the characters truly came alive.'
'The characters are very believable and realistic'
'The narrative flows well and the focus on the main characters keeps the storyline easy to follow.'
'The author is very precise in setting the scene and providing rich descriptions of places and people'
'Strange happenings after dark, secret tunnels, a new friendship with a mysterious girl, what else would any kid want from a summer vacation in a seaside village. How about getting the chance to solve a baffling mystery? The main character, Toby, gets it all, and so will the reader.'
'What could be better than reclaiming a man from the dead, cursed booty and outwitting many a menacing foe?'
'The plot is well thought out and as the adventure begins, the story unfolds, coming to a swift resolution by the end'
'It is exciting and once again I am reminded of the work of Enid Blyton.'
'Both girls and boys will be attracted to this high-adventure story'
'Helen Laycock's books are most definitely recommended'


If your children enjoy it, please would you consider leaving a review on Amazon. Thank you.

[size=14pt]Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock:
*​*

            ​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*As the winter wind howls outside, why not sit by the fire and be transported to a summer of mystery and adventure at the Cornish coast with[size=18pt][size=18pt]Salt**[/size] 

Suitable for boys and girls, it is available as both a  kindle (£1.80 / $2.76) [size=14pt]and a[/size] paperback (£4.37 / $8.00) edition and has had some great reviews.​


A holiday at Pirates' Cove with Great Aunt Win is nothing like Toby expects it to be... He is baffled by the mysterious beach fires and eerie singing he witnesses during the night. He is fascinated, too, by the weird and wonderful tales of the town: not only the legend of the pitiful Mary-Anne, said to row out nightly to the Blue Rock, but also of the peculiar 'cursed' gold plate locked in the guesthouse cabinet. Stranger still, why has a dead man been spotted in the town? With the help of intriguing local girl, Hattie, the secrets of Salt Guesthouse are unravelled... but not before the children find themselves in grave danger.

* * * * * * * * *

And here are a few quotes from reviews:

'I'm reluctant to give five stars to anything, but Salt really nails my number one criteria, keep me interested and engaged.'
'Gripping read, highly recommended for middle grade'
'Salt is one of those stories that pulls the reader into the action.'
'many twists and turns'
'an enchanting read'
'Vivid imagery and nicely flowing prose add to the strengths of the narrative'
'Having recently read and reviewed another of Helen Laycock's books, "Mandrake's Plot," I can once again assert that this is another gem amidst the many children's books'
'Your heart will be beating as you go along with Toby and his new friend Hattie as they piece together clues and encounter dangerous obstacles.'
'Helen Laycock has woven a whimsical tale'
'Salt is not what I expected, but it was so wonderfully well written that the characters truly came alive.'
'The characters are very believable and realistic'
'The narrative flows well and the focus on the main characters keeps the storyline easy to follow.'
'The author is very precise in setting the scene and providing rich descriptions of places and people'
'Strange happenings after dark, secret tunnels, a new friendship with a mysterious girl, what else would any kid want from a summer vacation in a seaside village. How about getting the chance to solve a baffling mystery? The main character, Toby, gets it all, and so will the reader.'
'What could be better than reclaiming a man from the dead, cursed booty and outwitting many a menacing foe?'
'The plot is well thought out and as the adventure begins, the story unfolds, coming to a swift resolution by the end'
'It is exciting and once again I am reminded of the work of Enid Blyton.'
'Both girls and boys will be attracted to this high-adventure story'
'Helen Laycock's books are most definitely recommended'


If your children enjoy it, please would you consider leaving a review on Amazon. Thank you.

[size=14pt]Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock:
*​*

            ​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

You can read the first chapter of the seaside mystery, *Salt*, here:

https://www.goodreads.com/story/show/409906-salt



            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Forget the chill of winter and take a holiday with Toby at Pirates' Cove. Here, a host of mysterious goings-on keeps Toby and his new friend, Hattie, occupied, but little do they know, they are also in danger.

*Salt*

~A seaside mystery for readers of 8 - 12~



            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

****** SALT* is currently on promotion. From 27th - 31st July, it can be downloaded *FREE!* *****



*Salt*

*From July 27th - 31st*, 'SALT', a seaside mystery for readers of 8 - 12, will be ‪#‎free‬ to download worldwide as a Kindle edition.

UK: http://tinyurl.com/z2wztjt
US: http://tinyurl.com/zvqvk5g​
*Everyone knows Salt gives you high blood-pressure, and this edge-of-your-seat adventure is no exception...

A holiday at Pirates' Cove with Great Aunt Win is nothing like Toby expects it to be&#8230;
He is baffled by the mysterious beach fires and eerie singing he witnesses during the night. He is fascinated, too, by the weird and wonderful tales of the town: not only the legend of the pitiful Mary-Anne, said to row out nightly to the Blue Rock, but also of the peculiar 'cursed' gold plate locked in the guesthouse cabinet.
Stranger still, why has a dead man been spotted in the town?
With the help of intriguing local girl, Hattie, the secrets of Salt Guesthouse are unravelled&#8230; but not before the children find themselves in grave danger.*

You can read a couple of extracts here on my children's website:
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock#!salt/c1rl0

*REVIEW EXTRACTS:*
_'Gripping read, highly recommended for middle grade'
'Salt is one of those stories that pulls the reader into the action.'
'I'm reluctant to give five stars to anything, but Salt really nails my number one criteria, keep me interested and engaged.'
'Having recently read and reviewed another of Helen Laycock's books, "Mandrake's Plot," I can once again assert that this is another gem amidst the many children's books'
'many twists and turns'
'an enchanting read'
'Vivid imagery and nicely flowing prose add to the strengths of the narrative'
'Your heart will be beating as you go along with Toby and his new friend Hattie as they piece together clues and encounter dangerous obstacles.'
'Helen Laycock has woven a whimsical tale'
'so wonderfully well written that the characters truly came alive'
'The characters are very believable and realistic''rich descriptions of places and people'
'The narrative flows well and the focus on the main characters keeps the storyline easy to follow.'
'Strange happenings after dark, secret tunnels, a new friendship with a mysterious girl, what else would any kid want from a summer vacation in a seaside village. How about getting the chance to solve a baffling mystery? The main character, Toby, gets it all, and so will the reader.'
'What could be better than reclaiming a man from the dead, cursed booty and outwitting many a menacing foe?'
'The plot is well thought out and as the adventure begins, the story unfolds, coming to a swift resolution by the end'
'It is exciting and once again I am reminded of the work of Enid Blyton.'
'Both girls and boys will be attracted to this high-adventure story'
'Helen Laycock's books are most definitely recommended'
'most definitely recommended'_

*All I ask is that in return, you will consider leaving a review. Thank you.*​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Another mention, if I may, of *Salt*



Suitable for readers aged 7 - 12

A holiday at Pirates' Cove with Great Aunt Win is nothing like Toby expects it to be . . .

He is baffled by the mysterious beach fires and eerie singing he witnesses during the night. He is fascinated, too, by the weird and wonderful tales of the town: not only the legend of the pitiful Mary-Anne, said to row out nightly to the Blue Rock, but also of the peculiar 'cursed' gold plate locked in the guesthouse cabinet.

Stranger still, why has a dead man been spotted in the town?

With the help of intriguing local girl, Hattie, the secrets of Salt Guesthouse are unravelled . . . but not before the children find themselves in grave danger.

Available worldwide as a *Kindle* (*£1.80 / $1.49*) or *paperback* (*£4.37 / $6.80*) edition.
FREE on Kindle unlimited.

Other children's books by Helen Laycock:
*Glass Dreams*, *Mandrake's Plot*, *The Secret of Pooks Wood*, *Martha and Mitch*, *Song of the Moon*, *Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins*, *A Mouthful of Chuckles* (Poetry)

*Books for adults are also available.*

Just click on the link for your country:

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*As the autumn wind begins to blow, why not sit by the fire and be transported to a summer of mystery and adventure at the Cornish coast with[size=18pt][size=18pt]Salt**[/size] 

Suitable for boys and girls, it is available as both a  kindle (£1.80 / $2.76) [size=14pt]and a[/size] paperback (£4.37 / $8.00) edition and has had some great reviews.​


A holiday at Pirates' Cove with Great Aunt Win is nothing like Toby expects it to be . . . He is baffled by the mysterious beach fires and eerie singing he witnesses during the night. He is fascinated, too, by the weird and wonderful tales of the town: not only the legend of the pitiful Mary-Anne, said to row out nightly to the Blue Rock, but also of the peculiar 'cursed' gold plate locked in the guesthouse cabinet. Stranger still, why has a dead man been spotted in the town? With the help of intriguing local girl, Hattie, the secrets of Salt Guesthouse are unravelled... but not before the children find themselves in grave danger.

* * * * * * * * *

And here are a few quotes from reviews:

'I'm reluctant to give five stars to anything, but Salt really nails my number one criteria, keep me interested and engaged.'
'Gripping read, highly recommended for middle grade'
'Salt is one of those stories that pulls the reader into the action.'
'many twists and turns'
'an enchanting read'
'Vivid imagery and nicely flowing prose add to the strengths of the narrative'
'Having recently read and reviewed another of Helen Laycock's books, "Mandrake's Plot," I can once again assert that this is another gem amidst the many children's books'
'Your heart will be beating as you go along with Toby and his new friend Hattie as they piece together clues and encounter dangerous obstacles.'
'Helen Laycock has woven a whimsical tale'
'Salt is not what I expected, but it was so wonderfully well written that the characters truly came alive.'
'The characters are very believable and realistic'
'The narrative flows well and the focus on the main characters keeps the storyline easy to follow.'
'The author is very precise in setting the scene and providing rich descriptions of places and people'
'Strange happenings after dark, secret tunnels, a new friendship with a mysterious girl, what else would any kid want from a summer vacation in a seaside village. How about getting the chance to solve a baffling mystery? The main character, Toby, gets it all, and so will the reader.'
'What could be better than reclaiming a man from the dead, cursed booty and outwitting many a menacing foe?'
'The plot is well thought out and as the adventure begins, the story unfolds, coming to a swift resolution by the end'
'It is exciting and once again I am reminded of the work of Enid Blyton.'
'Both girls and boys will be attracted to this high-adventure story'
'Helen Laycock's books are most definitely recommended'


If your children enjoy it, please would you consider leaving a review on Amazon. Thank you.

[size=14pt]Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock:
*​*

            ​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Here are a few tasters ofSalt from my children's website:*

*http://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/helen-laycock/salt*​
​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Hattie moved the torch to the left of the wall. Here, a tangle of electrical wires disappeared into the vertical blackness, and to the left again was the door they had come across previously. As the children edged closer, they could see that its hinges were on the right and the ringed handle was on its left.

'Shall we?' ventured Toby, now a little nervous.

'We most certainly shall.' Assertive Hattie reached out for the rusty black ring. It turned surprisingly easily, to the right with a slight scratching sound. The door opened inwards, scuffing on the flagstones as it did so.

Hattie shone the torch into the black chasm that now lay ahead of them. Perhaps she wasn't feeling so confident after all. Nevertheless, she wasn't going to show it.

'Come on then,' she whispered, leading Toby into the darkness. Their footsteps were deadened on the tunnel floor, for, indeed, it was a tunnel in which they now found themselves. Hattie, holding the torch in her right hand, used her left palm to feel the rough, curved surface of the rocky wall. Toby, beside her, was holding Hattie's arm with his left hand while Rufus swung from his right.

After a few minutes, during which the children said not a word, they came to a fork. There was a choice of three paths to take.

'This is where our little friend can help us,' whispered Hattie. Toby put Rufus's cage down and opened the door. He seemed reluctant to come out, and stood on his threshold warily. If there had been more light, the children would have noticed Rufus's nose twitching as he took in the dank scent of the tunnel.

Then, gingerly, he stepped out, his bracelet still glowing. Hattie softly bent down to talk to him and his nose hovered, mid-twitch.

'Now, Rufus,' she whispered, 'we need you to show us the way back. So remember your route.'

Hattie straightened up and Rufus took off. He snaked his way through the tunnel that led off to the extreme right and the children padded along behind. Occasionally, Rufus stopped to sniff something interesting on the ground, but it seemed they were travelling a long way through this network of underground tunnels. They met fork after fork, and always Rufus went to the right, until the last fork when he headed for the centre. Again, he stopped to sniff and the children stopped behind him.

As Toby looked around he could have sworn that a faint glow was coming from around the bend in the tunnel. He quickly scooped up Rufus and popped him back into his cage. Rufus didn't seem to mind at all. He started to clean himself.

Hattie was about to ask Toby why he had put Rufus away, when he put his hand over her mouth and brought his mouth close to her right ear.

'Don't say a word,' Toby whispered in his softest voice. 'I think there's someone there.'

Salt

*for readers of 8-12*

Available as a Kindle or paperback edition

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*As the sun begins to shine, get ready to be transported to a summer of mystery and adventure at the Cornish coast with[size=18pt][size=18pt]Salt**[/size] 

Suitable for boys and girls, it is available as both a  kindle (£1.80 / $2.34) [size=14pt]and a[/size] paperback (£4.37 / $8.00) edition and has had some great reviews.​


A holiday at Pirates' Cove with Great Aunt Win is nothing like Toby expects it to be . . . He is baffled by the mysterious beach fires and eerie singing he witnesses during the night. He is fascinated, too, by the weird and wonderful tales of the town: not only the legend of the pitiful Mary-Anne, said to row out nightly to the Blue Rock, but also of the peculiar 'cursed' gold plate locked in the guesthouse cabinet. Stranger still, why has a dead man been spotted in the town? With the help of intriguing local girl, Hattie, the secrets of Salt Guesthouse are unravelled... but not before the children find themselves in grave danger.

* * * * * * * * *

And here are a few quotes from reviews:

'I'm reluctant to give five stars to anything, but Salt really nails my number one criteria, keep me interested and engaged.'
'Gripping read, highly recommended for middle grade'
'Salt is one of those stories that pulls the reader into the action.'
'many twists and turns'
'an enchanting read'
'Vivid imagery and nicely flowing prose add to the strengths of the narrative'
'Having recently read and reviewed another of Helen Laycock's books, "Mandrake's Plot," I can once again assert that this is another gem amidst the many children's books'
'Your heart will be beating as you go along with Toby and his new friend Hattie as they piece together clues and encounter dangerous obstacles.'
'Helen Laycock has woven a whimsical tale'
'Salt is not what I expected, but it was so wonderfully well written that the characters truly came alive.'
'The characters are very believable and realistic'
'The narrative flows well and the focus on the main characters keeps the storyline easy to follow.'
'The author is very precise in setting the scene and providing rich descriptions of places and people'
'Strange happenings after dark, secret tunnels, a new friendship with a mysterious girl, what else would any kid want from a summer vacation in a seaside village. How about getting the chance to solve a baffling mystery? The main character, Toby, gets it all, and so will the reader.'
'What could be better than reclaiming a man from the dead, cursed booty and outwitting many a menacing foe?'
'The plot is well thought out and as the adventure begins, the story unfolds, coming to a swift resolution by the end'
'It is exciting and once again I am reminded of the work of Enid Blyton.'
'Both girls and boys will be attracted to this high-adventure story'
'Helen Laycock's books are most definitely recommended'


If your children enjoy it, please would you consider leaving a review on Amazon. Thank you.

[size=14pt]Helen Laycock | Children's Author
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock:
*​*

            ​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Everyone knows Salt gives you high blood-pressure, and this edge-of-your-seat MG adventure is no exception...



*UK Paperback: £4.37 Kindle: £1.80*

*US link:*Salt

*US Paperback: $8.00 Kindle: $2.39
*​

*Worldwide links:
*             ​
*A holiday at Pirates' Cove with Great Aunt Win is nothing like Toby expects it to be . . . 
He is baffled by the mysterious beach fires and eerie singing he witnesses during the night. He is fascinated, too, by the weird and wonderful tales of the town: not only the legend of the pitiful Mary-Anne, said to row out nightly to the Blue Rock, but also of the peculiar 'cursed' gold plate locked in the guesthouse cabinet. 
Stranger still, why has a dead man been spotted in the town? 
With the help of intriguing local girl, Hattie, the secrets of Salt Guesthouse are unravelled . . . but not before the children find themselves in grave danger. *

*SUITABLE FOR READERS OF 8-12*​
*You can read a couple of extracts here on my children's website:

http://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/helen-laycock/salt*​
REVIEW QUOTES:
'Gripping read, highly recommended for middle grade'

'Salt is one of those stories that pulls the reader into the action.'

'I'm reluctant to give five stars to anything, but Salt really nails my number one criteria, keep me interested and engaged.'

'Having recently read and reviewed another of Helen Laycock's books, "Mandrake's Plot," I can once again assert that this is another gem amidst the many children's books'

'many twists and turns'

'an enchanting read'

'Vivid imagery and nicely flowing prose add to the strengths of the narrative'

'Your heart will be beating as you go along with Toby and his new friend Hattie as they piece together clues and encounter dangerous obstacles.'

'Helen Laycock has woven a whimsical tale'

'so wonderfully well written that the characters truly came alive'

'The characters are very believable and realistic'

'rich descriptions of places and people'

'The narrative flows well and the focus on the main characters keeps the storyline easy to follow.'

'Strange happenings after dark, secret tunnels, a new friendship with a mysterious girl, what else would any kid want from a summer vacation in a seaside village. How about getting the chance to solve a baffling mystery? The main character, Toby, gets it all, and so will the reader.'

'What could be better than reclaiming a man from the dead, cursed booty and outwitting many a menacing foe?'

'The plot is well thought out and as the adventure begins, the story unfolds, coming to a swift resolution by the end'

'It is exciting and once again I am reminded of the work of Enid Blyton.'

'Both girls and boys will be attracted to this high-adventure story'

'Helen Laycock's books are most definitely recommended'

'most definitely recommended'


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*This exciting seaside mystery for MG readers is available worldwide.*

UK: Kindle *£1.80* Paperback *£4.37*
US: Kindle *$2.48* Paperback *$8.00*

*FREE ON KINDLE UNLIMITED*

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

How do you like my *Salt* Pinterest page?

https://www.pinterest.co.uk/helen_laycock/mg-books-salt-by-helen-laycock/

I think it represents the elements of the story perfectly!​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

For information about all my children's books, please visit:

*Helen Laycock | Children's Author

http://helenlaycock.wix.com/helen-laycock*​
*[size=16pt]'so wonderfully well written that the characters truly came alive'*[/size]​

*Salt* (U.K.) *******
*Salt* (U.S.) *******

*Suitable for readers aged 7-12*​
*[size=16pt]For Toby, a holiday at Pirates' Cove is nothing like he expected it to be... 
With the help of Hattie, a strange local girl, her dog Scamp and Rufus, the intelligent rat, the secrets of Salt Guesthouse are unravelled. Why are there mysterious beach fires and eerie singing at night? What is Hattie hiding? Why has a dead man been spotted in the town and why are the children in such grave danger?*​​
            ​
~This is one of nine children's books by Helen Laycock. Check out the other threads.~​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

A splash of sea and a sprinkle of secrets...

Summer is here, so why not season it with a little *Salt*, a seaside mystery for MG readers?



Here's an extract to whet your appetite:

Outside the cellar door, Hattie grabbed Toby's arm. 'Wait,' she said. She began to rummage around in a broom cupboard and emerged with a sturdy black torch. Hattie flicked the switch.
'Bingo. It works.'
Toby began to fumble with the door catch.
'One more thing,' said Hattie, opening Rufus's cage. 'Here, look.' She took out of her pocket a tubular bracelet and slipped it over Rufus's neck.
'It's a glow-in-the-dark one,' she explained. 'I got it from a fairground.'
Toby was impressed. 'Clever girl. You think of everything... Smartie pants!'
Hattie gave him a friendly slap on the back, and, having put Rufus back into his cage, the pair made their way down the rickety staircase once again, shutting the cellar door behind them. 
As before, a small pool of dim light illuminated the steps and a patch of floor at the bottom of them. It was quite eerie down there. 
Rufus's green bracelet began to glow inside the cage. Hattie switched on the torch and a bright circle of light spread itself over a tall cupboard which had been covered with a cloth, giving it the appearance of an odd-shaped spectre. Next to it, on the floor, was a coil of thick rope and then further away still was a packing case with paintings leaning against it and balanced on top of it. 
Behind that was the stone wall at the back of the cellar. Hattie allowed the beam to travel up it. The children could see some sort of pipe and could hear a steady dripping noise.
Hattie moved the torch to the left of the wall. Here, a tangle of electrical wires disappeared into the vertical blackness, and to the left again was the door they had come across previously. As the children edged closer, they could see that its hinges were on the right and the ringed handle was on its left.
'Shall we?' ventured Toby, now a little nervous.
'We most certainly shall.' Assertive Hattie reached out for the rusty black ring. It turned surprisingly easily, to the right with a slight scratching sound. The door opened inwards, scuffing on the flagstones as it did so.
Hattie shone the torch into the black chasm that now lay ahead of them. Perhaps she wasn't feeling so confident after all. Nevertheless, she wasn't going to show it.
'Come on then,' she whispered, leading Toby into the darkness. Their footsteps were deadened on the tunnel floor, for, indeed, it was a tunnel in which they now found themselves. Hattie, holding the torch in her right hand, used her left palm to feel the rough, curved surface of the rocky wall. Toby, beside her, was holding Hattie's arm with his left hand while Rufus swung from his right.
After a few minutes, during which the children said not a word, they came to a fork. There was a choice of three paths to take.
'This is where our little friend can help us,' whispered Hattie. 
Toby put Rufus's cage down and opened the door. He seemed reluctant to come out, and stood on his threshold warily. If there had been more light, the children would have noticed Rufus's nose twitching as he took in the dank scent of the tunnel.
Then, gingerly, he stepped out, his bracelet still glowing. Hattie softly bent down to talk to him and his nose hovered, mid-twitch.
'Now, Rufus,' she whispered, 'we need you to show us the way back. So remember your route.'
Hattie straightened up and Rufus took off. He snaked his way through the tunnel that led off to the extreme right and the children padded along behind. Occasionally, Rufus stopped to sniff something interesting on the ground, but it seemed they were travelling a long way through this network of underground tunnels. They met fork after fork, and always Rufus went to the right, until the last fork when he headed for the centre. Again, he stopped to sniff and the children stopped behind him. 
As Toby looked around he could have sworn that a faint glow was coming from around the bend in the tunnel. He quickly scooped up Rufus and popped him back into his cage. Rufus didn't seem to mind at all. He started to clean himself.
Hattie was about to ask Toby why he had put Rufus away, when he put his hand over her mouth and brought his mouth close to her right ear.
'Don't say a word,' Toby whispered in his softest voice. 'I think there's someone there.'
Leaving Rufus's cage on the ground and switching off their own torch, Toby and Hattie slid along the right-hand wall of the tunnel. It was cold, rough and damp and there was now sand beneath their feet. As they got closer to the source of light, they began to hear voices.

Amazon links

Salt
UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Salt-Helen-Laycock-ebook/dp/B006P194FA/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8
Kindle:£1.80 (and FREE on Kindle unlimited) Paperback:£4.37

Salt
US: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006P194FA/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_bibl_vppi_i2
Kindle: $2.58 Paperback: $8.00

Website page: https://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/helen-laycock/salt

Pinterest page: https://www.pinterest.co.uk/helen_laycock/mg-books-salt-by-helen-laycock/


----------

